# The British & Irish Lions. The last adventure in top class sport?



## Chap sur le velo (5 Jul 2021)

I will have very little interest in the Olympics. They are professionals who will mostly perform to expectations and I bet (sic) the bookies call 90% of the races correctly according to form. Standout performances are rare. This is the situation in most modern professional sports. If you cant predict the exact order you can normally predict the top 3 each year.


At the other end of the spectrum are The Lions. From who will be selected to tour, to who will Captain and who will play in the Tests, its a lottery.
Historically mostly they don't succeed and each tour they seem to have less time to prepare.


But..... there's nothing in sport I look forward to more that the gamble that takes place in far flung fields every fourth year.


Bring it on.


----------



## Beebo (5 Jul 2021)

I love the romance and history but the Lions are getting squeezed by other interests. I wonder how much longer it will last. I agree the build ups are getting shorter and the opposing sides for warm up games are often deliberately weaker. Or just thugs looking for a punch up. 
The fact they only ever play away against the 3 best nations with a scratch team does make for great viewing. 
And getting 4 separate nations to mesh as one is no mean feat.


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Jul 2021)

i would say that the Lions are my favourite team across any sport.

Professional rugby has become a little over coached for me - i am a Saracens supporter 

the thing i like about the lions apart from the history is the bringing together of players of all 4 nations, in a short space of time and forming a team. National allegiances go out of the window and the team seems to play slightly looser than a team that is together all the time.

arguments about selection can go on for all time and most people would never agree 100% but that is the essence of it

if I had the cash, id follow them around the globe every 4 years.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jul 2021)

I echo all of the above, however, this tour will be cancelled due to Covid shortly. It was madness bringing them to SA and thinking you can keep the bubble secure when covid is rife across the region and vaccination rtaes are so low.


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I echo all of the above, however, this tour will be cancelled due to Covid shortly. It was madness bringing them to SA and thinking you can keep the bubble secure when covid is rife across the region and vaccination rtaes are so low.


Unfortunately I think you may be right


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jul 2021)

I don’t agree with the OP‘s first paragraph, but I am a big Lions fan. I have followed them to New Zealand and South Africa in the past and enjoyed every minute of it. Outwith COVID I can see the tours being shortened due to pressures from club and country.


----------



## Beebo (6 Jul 2021)

English cricket has got a Covid problem now and they have been in a strict bubble with regular testing.
The Lions may well struggle to contain this too.


----------



## Beebo (6 Jul 2021)

SA now have 10 confirmed Covid cases. 
The Lions game against the Bull next week is also off because of Covid in the Bulls team. 
This test series is very much in doubt.


----------



## Chromatic (6 Jul 2021)

Not looking too good is it?


----------



## downesy (7 Jul 2021)

Sadly not,it was always going to be a risk in present circumstances, as many have said up thread it's also my favourite sporting team In international terms. 
It's great how such fierce rivals can gel and become a team and who would run through brick walls for each other.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (7 Jul 2021)

Things are moving fast since I started this thread. Perhaps it really was predictable.

One positive that may come from this is more people realising we cannot return to a 'normal' post Covid world, unless we all help address the need for vaccination to be effectively carried out worldwide.

Sadly I don't think you can ever entirely separate Sport from "Politics".
trying to 
Fingers crossed we some test rugby. What happens off the pitch is a different matter (not diminish the importance and implications of Covid).


----------



## Chromatic (24 Jul 2021)

Much better second half from the Lions, a great result.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (29 Jul 2021)

Expecting absolute offense fury, "Controlled barbarism", from SA in first half.

Gatland's changes seem to be to steady the ship whilst this happens. Then as they pause for breath, introduce Price to up pace and Daly to run at them. Another game of two half's and unless the SA's crush them in the first half, the second should be fun.


----------



## Chromatic (31 Jul 2021)

Poor game so far. DVdM is having a bit of a mare tonight. Still time to pull it around though.


----------



## Chromatic (31 Jul 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Poor game so far. DVdM is having a bit of a mare tonight. Still time to pull it around though.



You don't know what you are talking about!


----------



## Beebo (31 Jul 2021)

Terrible second half.


----------



## Chromatic (31 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> Terrible second half.



Yes indeed but the first half wasn't too hot either.

A terrible game of rugby, some very poor individual performances from the Lions and very poor officiating.

All in all not a great advert for the game.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (1 Aug 2021)

It took SA a while to get it together but once they did they were the better team on the day. It's amazing how little The Lions have been able to play to their strengths. Tag Beirne yet to effect a turnover? Biggar to move them around the park? Curry to link play? Watson to appear infield and wreck havoc? Not seeing it.

Can't see us winning next week without changes. 

Need to bring Finn Russell into play (please, please be fit). Biggar and Farrell play a similar conservative style and the SA defence is just too solid. 

I like Hogg a lot but yesterday was poor and hasn't made a break in two games. Watson or Williams at FB next week with a new winger - Daly?

I fear AWJ is not the force he was and It's possible Itoje will get carded out. Jonny Hill was excellent in warm ups, and with Lawes a possibility for the second row bring Simmons in at 6 or 8? Conan "the vegetarian" has been little better than solid and I've not been so impressed by Faleteau all season so maybe a big reshuffle to make room for Henderson and Hamish Watson who are both front foot players.

Only Henshaw causing them problems and even once he's clear.... I hope Gatland has more confidence than I currently do.

Absorbing rather than enthralling.


----------



## downesy (7 Aug 2021)

If truth be told 3 average at best games, sadly off field events from the waterboy really did take the shine off the tour


----------



## Chromatic (7 Aug 2021)

downesy said:


> If truth be told 3 *average* *at best* games, sadly off field events from the waterboy really did take the shine off the tour



I think you're being very generous there.


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2021)

South Africa really know how to win ugly. 
A few 50/50 calls either way swung the series,

I don’t think this has helped the Lions brand. We want to see a bit more BaaBaas style running rugby.


----------



## Chromatic (8 Aug 2021)

The whole tour wasn't really a great advert for the Lions or rugby as a whole, what with the turgid rugby on the field and the SA whinging and moaning about the officiating off the field.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Aug 2021)

Chromatic said:


> The whole tour wasn't really a great advert for the Lions or rugby as a whole, what with the turgid rugby on the field and the SA whinging and moaning about the officiating off the field.



Six tries in three games, which was about five more than I was expecting, but still dismal.

It's not just the Lions, the way Rugby Union is generally played at present makes too often for a dreadful spectacle.


----------



## Chromatic (23 Aug 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Six tries in three games, which was about five more than I was expecting, but still dismal.
> 
> It's not just the Lions, the way Rugby Union is generally played at present makes too often for a dreadful spectacle.



It all started going downhill when they got rid of rucking.


----------

